# Foundation - Pro Longwear VS Match Master



## miley (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi everyone

  I would just like to know everybody's thoughts on these two MAC foundations. I have quite oily skin and have heard good things about both of these products and that they are particularly good if you suffer from shininess but I want to know if anyone would recommend one over the other and why? I really want a medium to buildable coverage which will stay pretty matte for all day or all night wear.

  Thanks


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 11, 2014)

I think the pro long wear is really good I have tried match master and if your looking for longevity definitely go with the former I also like prolong wear concealer that's also super long lasting and I sometimes use that as my base mixed in with whatever my current moisturiser is. I use the foundation with a damp beauty blender or any buffing brush and as long as I work it into the skin it stays put and any makeup i put ontop, defo recommend.


----------



## miley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 13, 2014)

Matchmaster has a matte finish (great finish for oily skin), PLW has a natural finish. However, PLW is going to hold up longer throughout the day. So if you want a longer lasting product, go with PLW, and just use blot powder if you start to shine a bit.


----------



## saralyn (Jun 2, 2014)

Maybe my skin is just different, but PLW has a matte finish on me while MM seemed natural. PLW stays true to it's name, and stays on all day, which is great for oily people like you and I. The coverage for both is good, as they're both pretty buildable, but MM doesn't last long on me.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've only eve used SFF and MM. I love MM bc I have THE OILIEST SKIN ON THE PLANET! I've even failed milk of magnesia for oil control. Wanna try PLW next!!


----------

